# Got my new T5 Lighting today and it's noisy?



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my new 36" HAOOS fixture today with 2 21W T5 6500k bulbs.
Everything works good and lights up really brightly but I find it makes a loud "humming" noise? Do all T5 fixtures do this or might I have a defective one?
The humming is pretty loud.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

They shouldn't hum. I would take it back and get a better brand (never heard of HAOOS)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does this fixture have fans in it? This sounds like a fan issue. The bulbs shouldn't make any noise and if you are hearing something it would be either the fans or ballast. Either way I would recommend returning it.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

No fans in it I don't think.
And returning it might be a little hard since I bought it off ebay...DUH should of known better.
This is the link to it. 36" 42W (2x 21W) HAOOS T5 Fluorescent Aquarium Light - eBay (item 320325344303 end time Apr-13-09 19:50:33 PDT)


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is your seller's return policy:
*A RMA (Return Merchandise Authorization) number is required for all returns* *All returns for refund or exchange must include the original packaging*
*All returns must be shipped freight prepaid and with a tracking number*

*Buyer is responsible for any return postage*

*S/H charge is non-refundable*
*We guarantee that our customers will receive all orders promptly and  exactly as described. However we do not do not give customer refunds. If your purchase has been obviously damaged during shipping, you should refuse the shipment. The carrier will return the product to us and a replacement will be shipped, if available. If no replacement is available, we will issue a full refund. If shipping damage is not apparent until after the driver leaves, please contact FedEx claims at 1-800-GO-FedEx. After initiating the claim, please contact us and we will issue a replacement if available. If no replacement is available, we will issue a full refund. 
Cancellations or returns of any kind will incur a 20% restock fee to the buyer. Buyer is responsible for return shipping costs and for sufficiently packing and insuring returned items unless otherwise agreed upon. Refunds will not be issued for damaged merchandise. All returns must be made within 7 days of delivery to you.*


Looks like you'll be on the hook for S&H though - have you called or emailed the seller?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I have emailed him but I expect a similar repsonse as what you posted there.
The item was 53$ and the shipping was like 30$ so that's why it's stupid of me to pay to ship it to him and possible pay to ship another one back to me.

I'm better off just standing the humming noise, it's not like it's operating at night so I'll know better next time to buy locally where exchanges and refunds are easier.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

or replace the ballast. It might be cheaper than shipping and you'll end up with a good light. Be careful with lights, the cheap jebo brand would start fires. Another thing you can try is contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Mine doesn't make audible noise, but causes noise (interference) on my tv screen.


----------

